# Some plant ID's please :)



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

A few (ok most) of my plants are unidentified right now. I'm sure they're all normal plants so it shouldn't be a terrible challenge for anyone in the know but my LFS doesn't keep good records on what plant is what . That and I tend to forget these things. So now i plan to keep track, if anyone would like to help:

Plant 1:









Plant 2 (newest):









Plant 3:









Plant 4:









Plant 5 (similar to 4 except it has "dirtier" leaves and the tops grow pink:









Pic of the three plants in the corner:









Plant 6:









Thank you for your help!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi taz81,

#3 is a variety of Water Sprite. Looks like possibly Ceratopteris thalictroides.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

#4 and #5 are _Rotala rotundifolia_ (at least 5 for sure). #1 looks like _Anubias congensis_ or some other lance-leaf _Anubias sp_. In the pic of "3 plants in a corner", the one toward the middle-back of that pic is a _Cryptocoryne_, probably _C. wendtii_.

-Dave


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you! Now I only need 2 and 6! woot


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

#6: Microsorum pteropus.
#2: difficult to recognize... further photos where the leaf shape is better visible would be helpful. How long are the leaves? It looks to me somewhat like emersed shoots of Hygrophila polysperma.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well #6 is not a microsorum pteropus. Its not a rhizome and the leaves aren't textured like a java fern. Plus its tiny, no more than an inch and a half tall.

#2 The leaves are more round than any hygro i've seen. Pictures:


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

check out that hairgrass! Looks good.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

hehe it does! It also aparently likes to be a floating plant. After planting all that i swear my tank looks like its got a really nice hair piece going on....


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

miremonster is right. Number 6 is a small Java Fern. The slightly transparent leaf tips on the newest leaf is a typical characteristic of this plant. I can't think of another plant with entire leaves that does this in such a way. As it's a young plant the rhisome may not have been as obvious as in a mature plant but it will be there with it's fibrous roots. I would pull the rhizome out of the substrate or it is likely to die.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

I didn't realize they grew so small. I have 3 java ferns now! Woot  Now the two adults have a little kid to care for!  I'll put them all on the manzanita i'm getting and make them a family .

So just #2 is left.

Nick


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Nick, 
thank You for the new pics, the leaves of the stem plant don't look like Hygro polysperma indeed. The leaf shape resembles rather a Ludwigia, but I'm still in doubt.
Heiko


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Hygrophila Corymbosa? Not Siamensis...looks like Stricta.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

The coloration looks very similar to a Hygrophila Corymbosa, the primary difference is that my plant's leaves appear somewhat shorter/wider.

It might be ludwigia repens. It looks very similar to this pic from APC:


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree that #5 is "rotala rotundifola," but #4 hasn't shown any sort of red coloration. Maybe Rotala sp. Green?http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Repens leaf shape looks nothing like your pic, and is almost impossible not not get pretty bright red on the bottom sides of the leaf.

I am out of town, I will try to remember to post pictures of stricta when I get back - there are several varieties of corymbosa, you seem to be thinking of siamensis which does have a more narrow leaf.

Your plant is a dead ringer for some young shoots of Stricta, I kept a tank full of the stuff for like 2 years. Pretty, but BIG once it gets going.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Nick,
again: how long are the leaves of the broad-leaved mystery stem plant?


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

oh sorry i thought those pics were descriptive. They're about an inch long maybe. Should I whip out my measuring tape?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, 1 inch is within the range of the leaf length of Ludwigia repens... but to me the plants look anyhow different to this species; I agree with ingg, they resemble Hygrophila corymbosa. But this species and its variants have mostly longer leaves...
=>


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Here we go - Corymbosa Stricta. Looks just like your underwater pic.

The plant starts out small, leaves 1-2" across tops for plantlets. As it grow up, though, leaves get big, very big.


----------

